# [OT] Ventajas de Linux sobre MacOsX

## n3m3sis

Buenas a todos!

Navegando por la web he encontrado este interesante artículo http://www.kriptopolis.org/la-opcion-mac que habla sobre las ventajas que pueda tener Mac, pero sin duda, lo más interesante son los comentarios y después de ver como se lanzan criticas entre usuarios de MacOsX y Linux he decidido preguntar en el foro de la que para MI es la mejor disribución Linux para y así aclarar mis dudas. 

Alguien que haya probado los 2 podría comentar que diferencias hay entre Linux (por ejemplo Gentoo) y MacOSX (principalmente de rendimiento? Que ventajas/inconvenientes tiene Darwin? Cual de los dos S.O. administra mejor los recursos o cual tiene una mejor seguridad base? Realmente funciona bien Fink? Tiene algo que envidiar Gentoo a Mac? etc...

Más que nada posteo esto porque me vuelvo loco leiendo comentarios de maqueros (no todos claro) que nunca hacen ni la más mínima crítica a MacOsX (ni destructiva ni constructiva) y que normalmente comparan su S.O. con Ubuntu (no la distribución más optimizado, diria yo) y de usuarios de Linux que no siempre postean datos objetivos.

Espero no molestar a nadie con este post, pero sobretodo lo que no quiero es crear polémica, solo busco opiniones lo más objetivas posibles y asi poder fundar una mínima opinión sobre el tema.

Salu2

----------

## Ark del KAOS

OSX es una maravilla, pero a cambio es muy cerrado.

Es super sencillo de manejar, y tan seguro como un Linux o incluso mas.

Por ejemplo para el portátil es el mejor SO que he probado, ya que es muy simple, ligero, y a la vez te permite manejar las redes y demás de manera sencillísima.

A cambio Linux es todo opciones y configuraciones.

Te puedes liar con errores y demás, generalmente derivados de un mal uso...pero la libertad que logras con él es única.

Para mi sobremesa es la única opción que imagino, ya que me permite exprimir y experimentar, sin perder ninguna de las funciones.

Dependiendo de tus conocimientos, que en general suele darte tus necesidades, un SO u otro te parecerá el adecuado.

Yo necesito Linux, ya que OSX me resulta demasiado "limitado"....pero mi madre, por ejemplo, adora OSX, ya que para el uso que le da es perfecto (adora parallels).

De todas formas la mayor carencia de OSX es el software. 

Salvo 3 o 4 perlas, está muy limitado.

En Linux puedes encontrar software de calidad, y generalmente gratuito, para cualquier cosa.

----------

## n3m3sis

Gracias por la contestación.

De tu comentario me quedo con esto:

 *Quote:*   

> Para mi sobremesa es la única opción que imagino, ya que me permite exprimir y experimentar, sin perder ninguna de las funciones. 

 

De aquí saco que con una buena optimización, GNU/Linux da un mayor rendimiento.

 *Quote:*   

> Yo necesito Linux, ya que OSX me resulta demasiado "limitado"....pero mi madre, por ejemplo, adora OSX, ya que para el uso que le da es perfecto

 

Es decir, Windows: + soporte (soft y hard) +++ facilidad - rendimiento; MacOSX -soporte + rendimiento + facilidad; Linux: +++ rendimiento +soporte, - facilidad (si nos salimos del "usuario comun de escritorio" es decir navegar y escuchar musica). Y que cada cual escoja lo que necesite.

No se si he sacado una conclusión acertada de tu comentario.

----------

## Magnum44

Me gusta este topic... Da la casualidad de que tengo pensado comprarme un portátil nuevo, y tengo clarísimo que va a ser un Macbook. He leido de todo sobre MacOS,  cosas buenas y cosas no tan buenas, y lo he probado un poco y creo que me va a gustar. Espero no acabar con esa mentalidad mackera de "mac es dios", aun así seguiré teniendo mi querido gentoo en el sobremesa.

Es curioso, el otro día hablé con un profesor de la facultad muy enrollado que tiene un macbook pro, y me llamó la atención la respuesta que me dió cuando le pregunté qué hacía el con un Mac!? Su respuesta fue "yo ya he pasado por los principales sistemas operativos... he tenido muchos años windows, solaris, linux (otros que no recuerdo)... y creo que al final todos tendemos a la simplicidad, yo necesito algo que simplemente funcione, no puedo perder tiempo ya que lo necesito todo para mi trabajo y mi familia. MacOS simplemente funciona. A veces hecho de menos trastear con linux, pero valoro más la funcionalidad total". Bueno, no fueron sus palabras exactas pero más o menos. No se, me resultó curioso. Me sentí identificado de algún modo.

Hace unas semanas fui a trastear con algunos mac a una tienda nueva que han abierto en la ciudad, algo así como un apple store pero en pequeño. He de decir que tienen unos detalles tremendos (los portátiles, que son lo que fui a mirar). Es decir, tienen cosas como un acelerómetro incorporado, que cuando detecta que el portátil se va a caer al suelo, desconecta el hdd!!! O el cable de alimentación, que está pensado para que si le dan una patada se desconecte sin siquiera mover el portátil. Otra cosa útil que me gustó mucho es que ya traen incorporado el mando a distancia, el cual se queda pegado a la pantalla con un iman que trae (lo se, es una pijada, pero se sale) y para hacer presentaciones o ver las pelis desde cama está tremendo. He estado informandome tambien sobre el nuevo macos que va a salir, leopard, y realmente me gustaría probar lo que ellos llaman "time machine" tiene que ser la bomba hacer backups así de fácil, ojalá hubiese algo así para linux. Sobre todo digo esto, porque hace unos dias se me murió el hdd principal de mi gentoo (casi 5 años de vida sin formatear y a pleno rendimiento) y fue casi casi como si se me muriese el perro... casi lloro. Llevábamos tanto tiempo juntos... sniffff... Sería tremendo tener un backup del calibre del time machine!

En fin, acabo de instalar Kompose (algo parecido al Exposé de macos) voy a probarlo. Espero que mi comentario no haya sido una paliza. Un saludo a todos GENTOOZA!

----------

## n3m3sis

Gracias Magnum44 por tu respuesta.

Creo que todos los linuxeros que hemos probado alguna vez MacOSX podemos tener una idea u otra de como es, pero todos coincidimos en lo mismo: productividad o relación facilidad/rendimiento. Me ha gustado mucho eso de que todos tendemos a la simplicidad. Creo que en un momento u otro es así, a mi muchas veces tras pasarme mucho rato intentando hacer funcionar algo en Linux se me pasa por la cabeza el que alomejor sería mejor tener instalado otro S.O. que de menos quebraderos de cabeza, pero la verdad es que mientras tenga tiempo para dedicarle no me importa "perder" el tiempo aprendiendo con mi Linux ya que creo que ello me supondrá un mayor beneficio a la larga.

Por otro lado, a ver si un usuario común de los 2 sistemas o almenos alguien que este puesto puede añadir datos tecnicos al tema.

----------

## kabutor

yo uso x86 pese a tener un amd64, y no me salgo de la rama estable salvo con paquetes puntuales, y la estabilidad / fiabilidad / rendimiento de mi sistema esta fuera de toda duda, es mas tan solo se me rompe algo con algunas actualizaciones puntuales.

Luego esta el que usa la rama arch o desenmascara paquetes a lo bruto y se puede quejar de la fiabilidad de Linux frente a un Mac OS.. pues no sera lo mismo digo yo.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Obviamente la rama estable es estable...pero es mas aburrida ^ ^

Para estabilidad ya tengo el portátil con el OSX. 

Y con aburrido me refiero a que si en Windows te gustaba toquetear cosas, y probar programas diferentes...en Linux las vas a gozar.

Porque hay mas aún donde tocar, pero con la seguridad de que no se ha roto solo como el Win, y que puedes arreglarlo sin tener que formatear y empezar de nuevo. 

Gentoo es una roca. Es rápida. Lo tiene todo...

....pero yo me pasé a ella porque me gusta toquetearlo todo. Y esta se deja.

Sí, ok, si te pones en ese plan te pide que la mantengas, pero merece la pena.

----------

## lanshor

Escribiendo esto desde un MacBook puedo decirte que personalmente no he usado macosx para nada. De hecho al principio le dejé 20 gigas pensando que lo usaría más, y ahora lo tengo muerto de risa en 5gigas y sigo sin usarlo para nada.

Yo creo que es cuestión de gustos, para mi las principales ventajas de maxosx es la velocidad (gentoo será rápido, pero para ciertas cosas sigue siendo lento) y que todo funcione a la primera de forma fácil (mando a distancia, webcam, inflarojos, bluetooh, wifi, etc).

Desventajas: Todo lo demás, faltan muchas aplicaciones y las alternativas suelen ser todas de pago. Estas muy limitado en cuanto a configuraciones y demás. Supongo que con el tiempo uno puede acostumbrarse a lo que sea, pero acostumbrarse a algo peor lo veo una tontería.

Además usar gentoo tiene una gran ventaja, el maravilloso wiki de instalación y configuración http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook

Temas aparte: quizás poniéndole kde a osx y haciendo algún invento más la cosa se quedaría bastante bien (repito que al menos, para mi gusto), pero ¿para que complicarse pudiendo tenerlo en gentoo directamente?

----------

## Noss

Ojeando un poco la documentación de gentoo para Mac he visto esto:

```

    *  Core 2 Duo 

The next generation of MacBooks use the C2D with the merom core.

With the new core you will have to change the -march=prescott to -march=nocona

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

Note:

    * With GCC 4.3 (still being developed) the flag "-march=core2" will be available. It will be better fitting (and faster) choice. 

```

Y mi portage en cambio solo llega hasta la versión ~4.1.2, y como se puede ver de forma inestable. Es que existe otro "portage" diferente, con diferentes versiones para MAc ?. 

Por cierto lanshor, si como dices no usas tu mac sino con gentoo, no te hubiera salido más barato comprarte un portátil pc? Yo creo que por lo que vale un MAc de hoy en día uno se compra un super pepinaco en el mundo pc-compatible... A menos claro está que lo quieras por su sistema operativo en cuyo caso, lo entendería más. Pero vamos si al final vas a usar gentoo... yo me hubiera ahorrado unas pelas o comprado un equipo más potente en pc

un saludo!

----------

## lanshor

La verdad es que me salió muy bien de precio porque si eres estudiante te ahorrabas ~170euros, y encima lo compré con una oferta en que te descontaban 90euros de una impresora (yo necesitaba una), yo me compré una de 85, así que me salió gratis xD

Ademas quería probar que tal era todo esto, y estoy contento, eso sí, si me hubiera costado 260 euros más (el precio original sin impresora) me lo hubiera planteado de otra forma...

GCC 4.3 aún no está lanzado (que yo sepa), esa información es para cuando esté.

----------

## sefirotsama

GCC 4.3 no ha salido aÃºn es una alpha a la que le quedan kilometros para salir...

Pero se nombra varias veces porque tendra soporte directo para C2D (cosa que deseo...)

AÃºn asÃ­ si estubiera como inestable en portage no creo que me lo instalara y recompilara el sistema siendo un alpha... demasiado riesgo para tan poca optimizaciÃ³n.

----------

